# Internet from Rogers/Shaw/Cogeco/Videotron? Time to check the alternatives!



## kaleb0 (Apr 26, 2011)

I've been with Cogeco for years now, but not really out of choice. The DSL in my area was horrible, max 1.5mbps if you're lucky, and would often cut out. Cable internet with Cogeco was the only alternative.. 

Unfortunately, being the only alternative also meant I had to swallow every price increase, usage based billing charge, etc. that they decided to throw at their customers. I've found myself dynamically downgrading and re-upgrading my service almost month-to-month to fit my internet usage needs for each month.

At one point I even called threatening to cancel hoping to score a retention offer - but they basically had no retention process and were ready to help me cancel my service no questions asked, perhaps they called my bluff?

Recently however, other ISPs are now offering _cable_ internet anywhere Cogeco offers the service - I don't know what prompted this change, perhaps cable companies are now being forced to share their lines? These new alternatives come without bandwidth caps/usage-based-billing, and are $10+ cheaper per month.

It's wonders what some competition in the market does, after switching over to Distributel, I called Cogeco last week to cancel my account, and was brought through 2 separate layers of retentions. Talk about a change of tune.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Check TekSavvy. They seem pretty solid and offer cable internet service.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

TekSavvy doesn't offer cable in Cogeco territory. Afaik right now it may only be Distributel and Start.

Check out Start as well: http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r26978627-Start-Communications-new-TPIA-Rogers-Cogeco

They use aggregated POI (vs. individual) so capacity upgrades are Cogeco's highest priority


----------



## GAWd (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm so glad I found this post. My neighbourhood can only get 1.5Mbs DLS and Cogeco was my only option for cable internet but their rediculously low bandwidth caps always kept me from switching. Finally and alternative  and a good one at that. I can get 18Mbs for less then my current 1.5Mbs DSL service.


----------

